# What are ya waitin for???



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

The latest advertising to tempt (or frighten) potential volunteer crew for out historic paddle steamer.
My one and only public exposure from a recruiting aspect.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Good ploy, good advertising Don. It should attract some of the young and restless plus a few old uns , that is providing your name isn't Bligh!

Bob


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Don,
Visiting New Zealand in November, passing through 10th on the way to Wellington. I will swing by to look at your fine vessel.
Albie


----------



## Scotch Boiler (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Don, don't be too modest. Give us some information on the ship, where it is located, type of engines, boilers, etc, how old it is and how many crew. If you are promoting it then give it all you have got. Best wishes.


----------



## brandane (Jun 16, 2004)

Very impressive 'Capt'n ~ its chust sublime!


----------



## bworden (Dec 18, 2008)

She's a wonderful restoration; New Zealand's only remaining paddle steamer. I'd volunteer if I could afford the commute. Find all the details at http://waimarie.co.nz/


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Need to get me ticket out...


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Looked into revalidating my ticket.
The Writtens, the Orals, the Firefighting, the Survival Craft, the Rescue Boat, getting burned, getting wet, getting pissed-off and raising my already high blood pressure. No chance of getting an ENG1.
Bugger it, I'll sit at my laptop and spoof on SN and SH. Money not great but comfort guaranteed.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Engine Serang said:


> Looked into revalidating my ticket.
> The Writtens, the Orals, the Firefighting, the Survival Craft, the Rescue Boat, getting burned, getting wet, getting pissed-off and raising my already high blood pressure. No chance of getting an ENG1.
> Bugger it, I'll sit at my laptop and spoof on SN and SH. Money not great but comfort guaranteed.



Yes, agree my tickets my memories of the "old days" same as what we were told on our first trips..... happy days...…..


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, Ticket in back pocket, print still wet, one full of confidence bordering on arrogance, ready to join any ship anywhere in the world and run the Engine Room to , to . To Van Diemen's Land or Terra del Fuego or even South West Langton. 
Time has put manners on me.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Now you can be more modest about it we'll call on you the next time we need the plant run like a Demon into the ground, on fire.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't call us, we'll call you.
I get the message.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

AlbieR said:


> Don,
> Visiting New Zealand in November, passing through 10th on the way to Wellington. I will swing by to look at your fine vessel.
> Albie


Give me a call on 0275424813, or better still, if you’ve got time, go for a trip on her. 2hour trip from 1100 to 1300. 10th November is a Saturday, so I won’t be on board. If it’s outside these times give me a call, I’m just up the road and I’ll give you a tour.
Cheers. Don


----------

